# Single Origin for Espresso



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I got a bag of single origin from my local shop by mistake. The bags are unmarked (except roast date and logo) but it is clearly not their espresso blend which I know. This is a single origin bean and a very light roast as well. Not worth the hassle of taking it back so I am going to use it up anyway and experiment.

I have went very fine on it but I am getting side spritzing that I haven't hard before. I have had channelling on my normal beans but never eye spritzers. I managed to get 36g from 18g in 30 seconds and apart from the messy pour it tasted very nice (once I cleaned the cup from the spritz mess).

Do I need to change technique to use this light single origin?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Milesy said:


> I got a bag of single origin from my local shop by mistake. The bags are unmarked (except roast date and logo) but it is clearly not their espresso blend which I know. This is a single origin bean and a very light roast as well. Not worth the hassle of taking it back so I am going to use it up anyway and experiment.
> 
> I have went very fine on it but I am getting side spritzing that I haven't hard before. I have had channelling on my normal beans but never eye spritzers. I managed to get 36g from 18g in 30 seconds and apart from the messy pour it tasted very nice (once I cleaned the cup from the spritz mess).
> 
> Do I need to change technique to use this light single origin?


The lighter roast is of more impact than the origin, or the fact it is a single bean type.

Lighter roast = harder/more dense = need to grind finer to extract properly.

But if it tastes nice, what is the problem?


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Still wondering if it could taste nicer. If it tastes nice with spritzing then maybe it could be even better. Plus I dont have my sprouted PF any more so its a heck of a mess to clean up just now


----------

